# Rumored details of the trade:



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> bbbDaBullz (10:48:30 PM): Eddy Curry and Antonio Davis and Chicago got Tim Thomas, Mike Sweetney, Jermaine Jackson and 2 picks


2 picks is alot to give up, but Davis will help too.

-Petey


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Compared to what it could have been I do not like it. If its Lee and not Sweets im happy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

AP is reporting that Eddy is getting 35 million/6 years. That works with the reported deal above.......awful trade for the Bulls if the 35 over 6 is all he was asking for.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't like this trade for Chicago. At all.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

sloth said:


> AP is reporting that Eddy is getting 35 million/6 years. That works with the reported deal above.......awful trade for the Bulls if the 35 over 6 is all he was asking for.


Agreed, that is slighty more than or around an MLE type deal?

-Petey


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I am a life-long Bulls fan, but I am finally at my wits end with the Bulls. They've have just trade their most valuable asset for virtually nothing. I would jump ships and become a Knicks fan, but I can't think of a more clueless NBA executive than Isiah Thomas. But somehow even after all of the dumb moves that he has made, he will come out smelling like a rose for having aquired Curry and Crawford.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

MichaelOFAZ said:


> I am a life-long Bulls fan, but I am finally at my wits end with the Bulls. They've have just trade their most valuable asset for virtually nothing. I would jump ships and become a Knicks fan, but I can't think of a more clueless NBA executive than Isiah Thomas. But somehow even after all of the dumb moves that he has made, he will come out smelling like a rose for having aquired Curry and Crawford.


...

Curry, Q, Nate Robinson, Lee (maybe), Frye, Brown in 1 offseason is clueless?

-Petey


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Petey said:


> ...
> 
> Curry, Q, Nate Robinson, Lee (maybe), Frye, Brown in 1 offseason is clueless?
> 
> -Petey


I am not a big supporter of Zeke myself but this offseason has clearly been his best.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Petey said:


> Agreed, that is slighty more than or around an MLE type deal?
> 
> -Petey


Thats about an MLE deal alright. Horrible move if it's true by the Bulls just for that reason. What's that half of Chandler's money?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kamego said:


> I am not a big supporter of Zeke myself but this offseason has clearly been his best.


you cannot judge this offseason until the end of this season.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> you cannot judge this offseason until the end of this season.


I can judge it right now no problem.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kamego said:


> I can judge it right now no problem.


i mean the results/effects of this offseason wont be known until the end of the season.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The Knicks have a great pile of talent and one of the best coaches in the business.

They are not cheapskates, that's for sure.

Seems like a lot of egos... but Brown is almost always a winner.... and he has some real players to work with here.

Great deal for the Knicks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> i mean the results/effects of this offseason wont be known until the end of the season.


Don't you judge your offseason as well on the Nets board? So how is that any different?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tim Thomas is your basic overpaid, expriing contracts, that wouldn't have seen much minutes.

Eddy Curry gives New York it's first true center since Ewing (I think).

I don't think Isiah is too worried about money.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Premier said:


> Eddy Curry gives New York it's first true center since Ewing (I think).


Camby


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

MichaelOFAZ said:


> I am a life-long Bulls fan, but I am finally at my wits end with the Bulls. They've have just trade their most valuable asset for virtually nothing. I would jump ships and become a Knicks fan, but I can't think of a more clueless NBA executive than Isiah Thomas. * But somehow even after all of the dumb moves that he has made, he will come out smelling like a rose for having aquired Curry and Crawford.*


I got a good chuckle out of that. That's some good homer rhetoric right there.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Wasn't camby more like a PF then a center?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

rumor has it there is a wink wink sort of situation where the knicks cut davis so he can go back to being a bull like payton did when he was traded from the celts at the deadline.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

honestly,i still think Tim Thomas is a good player.....everyone is so down on him...but....they should figure out a way to give him some burn. hes a 41 percent 3 point shooter, great in the post...

and we dont have two FIRST round picks to give up....so were only giving up 1 first rounder and probably a second round pick


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I really hope we dont give up Antonio in a sign/cut because he is a veteran leader and a HUGE expiring contract. I will really be disappointed in Zeke if there is a wink-wink that's going down that forces us to cut AD


----------

